# Best Fish To Feed?



## CaseyUndead (May 20, 2010)

I was wondering what the best or most nutritious kind of fish are for feeding tegus? I've never really fed mine fish before(i did give him some shrimp once), but i was thinking of starting to to add some variety. I'm also worried about the fish bones.


----------



## txrepgirl (May 20, 2010)

I feed all my Tegus fresh fish filets ( they don't have any bones in them ). I get the fish from my local supermarket and ask them to give me the fish without the growth hormones in it ( most farm raised ones have that in it ). I get the cat fish, cod, tilapia, salmon and tuna. I cut them up in small pieces and put them in warm water to get them to room temps. Then I put some calcium and vitamine powder on it.


----------



## chelvis (May 20, 2010)

I would say most fresh water fish is fine so things like cat fish, tilapia and salmon. I worry about salt water fish becuase of the murcery that they can have in them, especially tuna thats why people are not suppose to eat tuna too often. I even feed catfish with the bone after all i feed whole mice and chicks with no problem, i would only recomend that however for an adult tegu.


----------

